# Tea in MP soap



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 17, 2007)

So, I experimented with putting herbal tea in MP soap - it was a very dark red tea (herbal with cherries), I thought the red would give it a nice pink or red hue, and the tea smelled very cherry nice.  But the moment I poured it into the melted soap it turned green instantly, almost like a chemical reaction.  It also lost all cherry/tea scent and started smelling on the gross side, so I added a little EO to save it.  Then after it set up, it ended up being an amber brown.  Needless to say, I was very confuzzled.  The soap is a little on the softer side, slices really easily and still lathers up well, and smells entirely of the EO now, no more strange smell (though it is a strong EO).  I doubt I'll be trying this again...

I'm not sure if I'm just the weird lady that puts stuff in her soap that shouldn't be there or what....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 17, 2007)

let me just say...I put stuff in my M&P soap ONCE!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 17, 2007)

Tea doesn't fare well in soap. It will loose its scent and turn brown. If you add to much tea as a liquid, your soap will be very soft.

Irena


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dragonfly princess -- LOL, now I know why!!   No more stuff in my soap either!!

Soapbuddy -- that's totally funny to me, cuz the only reason I tried it was cuz I found a website saying "Did you know that you can add teas to your melt and pout soap for coloring and scenting as well as extend your base?"  And it had the whole "method" on there, so of course I just had to try it.  HA!  Just more proof that you shouldn't believe everything you read on the net, LOL!  As if I should have to be told that!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I add stuff to my mp all the time but I dont always add in my mp. Usually I will lightly decorate the top because adding inside will go brown. This is what the addiction is all about trying new things and stuff no one would ever think of!


----------

